# Schwinn American? Serial number help



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 12, 2014)

There is what the seller believes to be a 1958 schwinn American 2 speed. The serial number is k828107 thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like a '58 serial number. If the 2-speed is original to the bike, it should be a shifter actuated Bendix. Should have a hockey stick chainguard. Can't go wrong with a 50s Schwinn for riding.


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 12, 2014)

October 9 , 1958


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Mar 12, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> October 9 , 1958




Right on! Thank you both for the input!


----------

